

How do I get rid of an old tube TV? - SQL2219


======
artacus
Just a thought:) TV Tube breaking for flintknapping glass:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFm_94WSiGw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFm_94WSiGw)

------
andymoe
Your local computer recycling spot. Could cost you 30 bucks or so. Also, most
Best Buys will recycle them for you. Check with your local one. (If you have
those...)

------
SQL2219
Already tried leaving it on the curb, no takers. Took it by a thrift shop, no
dice.

~~~
PaulHoule
People I know who grab things off the curb assume that any TV found on the
curb (tube or flatscreen) is a deader.

------
a3n
Shotgun or rifle at a friendly and flexible shooting range.

Or give it to an electronics recycler.

